# ka24e exhuast question



## team A.D.H.D. racing (Oct 22, 2006)

*ka24e custom exhaust question*

I have a 95 Nissan hardbody with a ka24e engine , im running the stock header with no cat and just a cherry bomb muffler from shucks, am i losing power or gaining it with this setup?


----------



## team A.D.H.D. racing (Oct 22, 2006)

will removing the cat from my ka24e in my 95 nissan hardbody increase or decrease its power?


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

team A.D.H.D. racing said:


> will removing the cat from my ka24e in my 95 nissan hardbody increase or decrease its power?



I'm going to have to say it will increase hp but i wouldn't know by how much.. removing the cat would let exhaust flow more freely instead of being restricted by the cat.. but watch out.. your emissions might not pass for inspection if you take it out.. i'd say research that before you do it.. _*my word isn't in stone*_


----------



## team A.D.H.D. racing (Oct 22, 2006)

that is what i thought , but i have heard that it might need backpressure to run correctly , but i havent had any problems with it yet so i assume that isnt true


----------



## miss_my_altima (Oct 6, 2006)

team A.D.H.D. racing said:


> i have heard that it might need backpressure to run correctly


I am kinda new to these little ricers but some v8's produce more low end torque with a little back pressure. Really free flowing exhaust is more useful at high rpms where the engine is moving a lot more air. You will notice 20 lbs of torque before you notice 20 hp in my opinion. This might make you feel better if you decide to put a cat on it again.
Have fun.


----------



## mitch1988 (Oct 17, 2006)

alright...... thats it... i have something to tell ya.... if you want to + horsepower think of it this way think of a funnel...ok....say you are cramming abunch of air into the funnel...it is going to be restricted at the end...right...yes right... so if you increase the opening of the funnel (air intake)... then you must increase the size of the mid of the funnel (internal parts of your engine) and also you will have to decrease the restriction of your exhaust by getting rid of that cat or bore your headers, get rid of the cat and get a 3 inch exhaust....ALL IN ALL yes it is creating some extra horses but not many unless your increase the need for less back pressure for example turbo or nitrous....


----------



## nac300zx (Jan 25, 2007)

you should experience more power gains without the cats but state inspections will be a bitch to pass lol But add some headers and you will see a huge jump in power. I got about 11-12 hp with mine but they are pretty expinsive. be sure to buy name brand no cheap obx or anything like that


----------

